
Apply HN: Anti-Dandruff Shampoo Subscription Service - yikyak1
Ketoconazole based anti – dandruff shampoo with easy to use subscription service.<p>1. Why Ketoconazole?<p>- Ketoconazole based shampoo makes significant reduction in hair loss.<p>- Dandruff is primarily caused by a fungus known as Pityrosporum ovale, which also causes flaking and itching of the scalp and is commonly present on most people’s scalp. Ketoconazole is the best defence against Pityrosporum ovale which helps in significant reduction of flaking and itching of the skin. Also Ketoconazole binds to the natural protein in hair called keratin. So it keeps working for days after hair wash.<p>2. Improved product:<p>- Dryness - Washing hair with Ketoconazole shampoo leaves hair dry. So it becomes really important to apply hair oil before using the shampoo. To address dryness, Love &amp; Care Subscription pack will include hair oil to apply before wash.<p>- Smell, texture and lather of current Ketoconazole shampoo&#x27;s are bad as compared to the other regular famous brands like Pantene, Dove, Head &amp; Shoulders. This alone can amazingly improve the product quality.<p>- Bottling and packaging of the current ketoconazole based shampoo makes them look like medicated shampoo. Design of Love and Care bottle will be modern, travel friendly and 100% recyclable.<p>3. Why Subscription?<p>- Convenience - Most of the people use shampoo twice a week. Its an important necessity in a modern lifestyle. With subscription model we will deliver exactly what people need and when they need it. And our customers won&#x27;t have to worry about commitment as they can pause or cancel subscription any time.<p>- Love &amp; Care will have enough shampoo for 8 washes, that means its can run for 1 month for a person who shampoo their hair twice a week.<p>- Free standard shipping and additional cost for expedited shipping.<p>- Transparency - Unlike other major shampoo brands that don&#x27;t disclose their ingredients, we will tell our customers absolutely everything. No mystery.
======
greenyoda
Could you please clarify whether your business will actually be manufacturing
this new shampoo, or whether you'll just be distributing a product that's
already being manufactured by someone else?

\- If you're manufacturing it, why would you only be selling it by
subscription? If it's really a superior product, you could be selling it
through thousands of retail outlets (and benefit from economies of scale from
manufacturing it in higher quantities).

\- If you're distributing someone else's product, what are the barriers to
entry that would prevent anyone else from competing with you? (E.g., do you
have an exclusive distribution agreement with the manufacturer?)

~~~
yikyak1
\- Our business will be manufacturing this shampoo.

\- Initially we would like to sell it as subscription service so we can keep
price low, deliver superior quality product and build initial customer base
who will love and regularly use this shampoo. Once the product is established
and receives positive feedback from customers, we will bring this shampoo to
retail stores.

------
JayNeely
With Amazon's Subscribe & Save option available for a lot of the major brands'
anti-dandruff shampoos, I think your idea really banks on being able to create
a better (and better-known) brand than them.

How will you out-compete Head & Shoulders, Dove, Selson Blue, etc. purely in
terms of reach?

~~~
yikyak1
Purely in terms of reach or acquiring customer, we will do following to
promote Love & Care Shampoo:

\- We will make sample shampoo available for subsidized cost. So customer will
be able to try it before getting into subscription.

\- We will promote shampoo in general clinics, hair clinics, skin clinics,
hair salons.

\- We will do door to door promotion.

\- We will offer shampoo to Stylebee beauty and wellness professionals. So
they can promote product to their customers.

\- We will also focus on African American women as most of them spend lots of
time and money styling their hair as they want style that last. Our Love &
Care shampoo offers the exact benefit of long-lasting relief from dandruff,
including flaking, itching and dryness -its active ingredient adheres to the
scalp's proteins, so it keeps working in-between washings.

\- Social media promotions to get new customers.

\- Uber like friends referral program with discounts.

------
timdellinger
It sounds to me like you're building a brand in an existing competitive market
where your competitors already have strong brands and strong channel to
market. You're going to find it difficult to get shelf space.

Also: there's nothing to stop your competitors from stealing your recipe if
you show any success at all. I think consumers will be turned off by the
subscription model... you're better off selling it by the bottle on amazon.

Do you have data showing that customers want something different than what is
on the shelf right now?

Do you have a formulation worked out already?

------
kumarski
Very interesting, Dandruff is widely linked to fungus with Malassezia being
the most prevalent species and cause.

What is really interesting is if you dig deeper into the data you can find
that these fungus eat certain oils in sebum leaving behind specific
metabolytes and an undesired ratio of oil in sebum which is what I think
causes the symptoms of dandruff...it is essentially a side effect.

~~~
yikyak1
Good observation. Only thing which really works on the dandruff is
Ketoconazole. However, washing hair with ketoconazole shampoo can leave your
dry. So I guess adding deep conditioner to the shampoo makes real sense. Also,
I see lot of people apply hair oil before washing their hair with shampoo.

Do you like this idea? Please share your thoughts.

~~~
kumarski
I do. However, my worry is that most people in the HN community do not have
organic chemistry experience as such they wouldn't understand the significance
of the venture.

------
mgkimsal
Am I a fool for shampooing every day?

"Most people use shampoo twice a week" \- really?

~~~
yikyak1
We are referring to the ketoconazole based anti-dandruff shampoo. The correct
statement should be ‘Most of the people use medicated anti dandruff shampoo
twice a week in between their regular shampoos”.

------
JenniferC
What is the different size you are planning to provide & Is their any special
scheme if the customer recommend the product to other.

~~~
yikyak1
The Shampoo subscription pack will contain 75 ml Ketoconazole based anti-
dandruff shampoo and 50 ml hair oil. It will be delivered to your door every
month. Our customers won't have to worry about commitment as they can pause or
cancel subscription any time.

If our customer refers subscription to their friend and they end buying, our
customer and their friend both will get 20% off on their next one-month
subscription cycle.

------
aschoudhari18
Where did u get this idea from?

~~~
yikyak1
I personally lost lot of hairs due to dandruff. I lost hair to the extent that
I had to get hair transplant surgery done to get my hair back. After
discovering this shampoo, I realized that if I would have used Ketoconazole
based shampoo earlier in my life, it would have not only just fought dandruff,
but also I would have prevented hair loss.

After using Nizoral brand Ketoconazole shampoo, my dandruff problem got a lot
under control and my scalp is not itchy anymore. Even I recommended this to my
friends, who were struggling with dandruff. They liked it as it worked for
them. But we all keep complaining about following 5 things, which could have
been improved in any Ketoconazole based shampoo:

1\. Smell, texture and lather of current Ketoconazole shampoo is bad as
compared to the other regular famous brands like Pantene, Dove, Head &
Shoulders. This alone can amazingly improve the product quality.

2\. Dryness - Washing hair with Ketoconazole shampoo leaves hair dry. So it
becomes really important to apply hair oil before using the shampoo.

3\. Price - Current Ketoconazole shampoos are expensive. 200 ml Ketoconazole
shampoo cost around $20 (AUD).

4\. Poor bottling and packaging - Bottling and packaging of the current
Ketoconazole based shampoo make them look like medicated shampoo. Also most of
them are not 100% recyclable.

5\. Availability - Ketoconazole based shampoo are not readily available.

So with Love & Care we would like to address above problems and create product
which is way better than exiting Ketaconazole based shampoos.

According to Australian government health data, about 50% of the population
suffers from dandruff at some point in their life and regular washing with an
anti-dandruff shampoo is useful in the treatment of dandruff. We personally
believe that with Love & Care shampoo, quality of people's life suffering with
dandruff, itchy scalp and hair loss will improve significantly. Also not
worrying about dandruff will boost their confidence.

